# Grounding gps unit



## TarponMac (Nov 14, 2021)

Running a Lowrance elite ti2 to a small lithium battery that’s removeable, and unless I touch the negative terminal the touch screen doesn’t work. I guess since it’s not grounded according to Lowrance. Is there a way to ground this so the touchscreen works? Battery is in a small Plano box in a yeti.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Are you having this issue out of the water ?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

This is what i found also ....a reply to another guy having same issue it appears!
Your not on the water so your not grounded properly. To operate out of the water you need to just touch the yellow 2nd ground wire while operating without the ducer.
The TI only calls for 500mah. Your 9ah battery is way more than enough, should give you 5 to 8 hours of operating time.


----------



## TarponMac (Nov 14, 2021)

Silent Drifter said:


> Are you having this issue out of the water ?


That’s what I though, but even on the water it wasn’t responsive unless I was touching the terminal. Should I take the battery out of the Plano ammo box?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Ive always had my batteries in a box so 🤷 
I would think maybe a ground wire is needed ?
If i get a chance ill ask my Buddy hes a marine tech 👍 and pretty sharp....


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Before doing anything else try running a wire from your ground post all the way back to your bilge area inside the hull next to the transom and just lay the bare end in the bottom of your bilge... If that solves your problem then drill a tiny hole in the battery box to allow you to install a cleaner, more permanent solution. I'm betting that anytime the rear of your skiff is in the water that bilge area will allow a bare wire to complete a ground while it's still inside your hull...


----------

